# MS PAINT ADVENTURES



## Cap'n Sofa (Jan 2, 2011)

We have enough fans on this forum to make a thread for it, so why not? Discuss ideas about the comics and pretty much anything pertaining to MSPA.

So, anyone have any ideas about what Gamzee's up to?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 2, 2011)

Gamzee is dicussing miracles and drinking shitty soda because the entirety of Gamzee's time in the comic has been spent discussing miracles and drinking shitty soda.

I'm more confused as to why Jade's actions have fucked everything up.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 2, 2011)

/has been waiting for this topic to appear since forever.
When talking about the latest updates, should we spoiler important stuff or what? I'll spoiler things just in case, seeing as last time I was discussing Homestuck-related things with a friend of mine, I accidentally spoiled Bro's death for her and then I felt really bad.

When I first read that panel, I didn't notice the clown make-up and thought it was a new character. Then I read the discussions on the MSPA forums and was like 'woah, was that really him?'
I wonder what that clock was counting down to. I don't think it was counting down to when the lab dropped, but I have a suspicion that something bad is going to happen to the trolls, which might be why Gamzee is kinda bleeding everywhere. I hope my theory isn't correct, I like the trolls and I don't want them to die D:


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh god...

The Scratch is Jack killing all the trolls?


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah, new album! One with MeGaLoVania on it, too. I love that song.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 6, 2011)

Yessssssss MeGaLoVania. I love that song~ Courser is a pretty neat song too.

As for the recent updates, 



Spoiler



Jadesprite has gone from being all adorable and sad to _extremely_ annoying within the last few pages. I'm kinda glad that Jade got all annoyed at her and then attempted to slap some sense into her.


 I also loved the callback to both the Aradia/Equius conversation and the Dave/Calsprite convo X)

EDIT: ok Karkat is not being a huge blob of rage for once, what is this i don't even. And he is Jade's Patron troll! I was almost positive it was going to be Feferi :/


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 7, 2011)

Isn't Jade's patron troll supposed to be Tavros?


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he was referred to as the 'Fairy God Troll', which may be different to the 'Patron Troll'? Either that or Jade is special and gets two trolls :P
I'm not quite sure, but that's what I've gathered from the MSPA forums, which was all speculation but it's pretty convincing speculation!


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jan 8, 2011)

Funny how my first description of Karkat to anyone else used the exact phrase "raging fuckass". Now I can say he's a _self-described_ raging fuckass.

Anyway, I realized that Karkat would be Jade's patron troll since quite a few pages ago, actually.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jan 16, 2011)

I guess I'm kind of late to the conversation. This latest flash isn't how I thought things would happen, but I guess it's a double-edged sword. A life for a life, I suppose.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 16, 2011)

God-tier Aradia is pretty hot.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 17, 2011)

At first the new updates made me sad. Then I saw these (warning spoilers) image manips and I can't take it seriously anymore.

But still, poor Tavros D:
And Aradia has ascended my favourite characters list. Her god Tier outfit is soooooooo cooooooool.


----------

